# Dubai Work Visa Requirements w/Diploma



## dreamaz (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

Just need some advice / guidance from the group.

I'm from Alberta, Canada and have been working as a client to an international company here for the last 9 years.

Recently that international company has offered me a Management opportunity in the UAE. I know I have to send the attested education documents, which will not be a problem.

After spending hours on hours researching attestation / degrees / diploma requirements online, I need know - is a degree required to hold a management position? I have a College Diploma in Business Management and graduated in 1997 - since then I've been working, 8 of those years have been managing the account with this international company.

I'm a little worried from what I've read online, that you need a degree to hold a management position (is this a UAE government requirement requirement or a company requirement?) If so, is there any way around this?

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You certainly need a degree to have a management title on your visa stamp.
If you can't provide an attested degree certificate - then the visa title would be clerical, sales etc.
It does not stop the company employing you as a manager within their organization.
One word of warning - if you need to visit Saudi for business, then they require that your UAE visa title is manager or director.
If you are visiting Qatar or Oman - it does not matter what your UAE visa title says - as you can get a visa on arrival.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dreamaz (Oct 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You certainly need a degree to have a management title on your visa stamp.
> If you can't provide an attested degree certificate - then the visa title would be clerical, sales etc.
> It does not stop the company employing you as a manager within their organization.
> ...


Thanks Steve 

In that case, why does it matter whether it says manager or clerk on the visa stamp? Aside from what you pointed out for Saudi. 

Is there a cap on salary based on the visa type? 

Any other things I need to be aware of in this scenario? 

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

dreamaz said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> In that case, why does it matter whether it says manager or clerk on the visa stamp? Aside from what you pointed out for Saudi.
> 
> ...


There are salary brackets for positions, this would be documented on your Labour File at the Ministry - however these salary brackets are not in any way restrictive of what the company wants to pay you. 

The only issue I have found for Western nationalities would be a restriction on the value of any Alcohol License - these seem to be a fixed percentage of the salary 'declared' on on your Labour File. 

There may be other considerations, but nothing that I can think of.


----------

